# Wörthersee - GTI-Treffen 2016



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Is anyone going to this event at Lake Wörthersee, Austria this year or has been in the past?



I'm looking for some advice about going and where to stay. My situation and where I will be coming from will be slightly 'different' to most other brits travelling to this event. Any info or advice will be very appreciated!


----------

